# Swarm split advice needed



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

You may only have a day or so. (Maybe a bit more if you do a very thorough job of looking for and culling every single swarm cell, even those hidden on the face of the frame.)

Do you have a nearby bee-supplier where you could buy a double-screen board (also called a Snelgrove board?).

This far along that would be the only splitting method I would be willing to recommend based on my own experience. If you already have or can buy one in the next day, I can explain how to use it to stop the swarm, and still pretty much stay on track for some honey. (Plus you get a new colony out of the deal.) In addition to the board, you'll also need another deep box and 10 more frames (drawn is good, but foundation is OK, too.)

Google up: The Many uses of a Snelgrove Board, by Wally Shaw. You're looking at Method III (modified), the alternate technique for when you already have cells in the hive. It works very well, and I have never lost a swarm when using it.

Nancy


----------

